# When will my cycles go back to normal when coming off pill??



## blondebabe

How long will it take? My last pill will be the 10th feb then I will have my breakthrough bleed for 7 days ... Then what? I am going to start following my ovulation but how long does it take for my body to realise I'm not on my pill anymore.

Many thanks 

Xx


----------



## animallove

Hi there! on the nhs website it says your periods will normally return 2-4 weeks after taking your last birth control pill. I came off the pill 9th dec and had a period exactly 6 weeks later so it took a bit longer for me. It varies with each person, how long have you been on the pill for?

Here's the link, i found it helpful when stopping the pill

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/832.aspx


----------



## blondebabe

animallove said:


> Hi there! on the nhs website it says your periods will normally return 4-6 weeks after taking your last birth control pill. I came off the pill 9th dec and had a period exactly 6 weeks later. It varies with each person though, how long have you been on the pill for?

Hi thanks for this I have been on and off it but about 5 months....what normally happens to me is I stop my pill...have my 7 day bleed then have a 5-6 day gap then bleed/spotting a bit for a few days weird hey? Lol x


----------



## toffee87

If you were regular before, they should return to normal quite soon. When I came off the pill the first time my cycles got longer and longer. However, the last time they were pretty normal (around 35 days for me).


----------



## thestarsfall

It really depends on the person and also how long you've been on it. Like I went on the Pill for irregular cycles that started happening and was on it for 4 years straight...so when I came off I had a 48 day cycle when my normal cycles are 29-33 days usually. So it might take a bit longer than a regular one. Also, my friend came off the pill and got her period 28 days later like clockwork but then didn't get another one for several months. And I know someone who didn't get them at all until 6 months later. So don't be too worried if it happens that way either.


----------



## vikster

I was on the pill for 10 years before coming off (microgynon then cerazette) and it took about five weeks to get a period after coming off and six months for my cycles to become regular. With cerazette I didn't have a period for the 5.5 years I was on it though. Not sure if that helps at all, good luck xx


----------



## brenn09

The hormones will be out of your system right away so your body will start trying to initiate a regular cycle immediately. However, sometimes our bodies take awhile to actually do what they're trying to do. A lot of women on here have had issues coming off birth control but that is definitely not normal. Most women have no issues so they don't get on here for support, ya know?


----------



## Starr93

I've been on the pill since I was 8, I'm now 20 & stopped taking my pill on the 17th of January. I have one very heavy proper bleed, but now I have cramps & feel sick. I've taken tests & they're all a BFN! My af was irregular that's why I started so early!


----------

